# Want my first 4g but...



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

I want the down and dirty rundown on this phone.. I am looking at the charge or thunderbolt.. the back story is my upgrade is not until Nov and I want to lock in a phone as soon as possible. For the money and such I looking at the Charge or the Bolt.. 
Since I am currently own a lock down moto droidx .. That now the devs are swamping with ported ICS roms. I see not so many here or bolt- land.. 
So to wrap this up I am asking for everyone to give me the reason the Charge is a better phone. And yes I know sgsIII and nexus is much better but $$$. I might have it later but I want a 4g phone soon. Thanks for all your help, and see if Sammy people is as helpful as us dx'er are..lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adrialk (Sep 27, 2011)

Thunderbolt is faster, charge has a better screen

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

The only good thing about the Thunderbolt IMO is you get a little more RAM and an SVDO modem. Charge has a better screen, similar signal from what I've seen, and gets much better battery life stock compared to stock. If you use your phone with headphones, you'll also enjoy the sound codec used in the Charge. If you want a Charge, I have mine, ready to ship in the box right now with all original accessories and a Steinheil screen protector installed.


----------



## lpjunior999 (Jan 20, 2012)

Don't sign up for either expecting a ton of ROMs. There's a lot of starts but few people have cracked the radio on ANY phone, so there's a bunch of them out there without working radio/camera. I got a Charge after a Fascinate because of the relative ease of rooting, and thanks to Odin it's super easy to get it back to stock if you need to.

But hey, the Thunderbolt has been confirmed as getting ICS in the future. I hear rumors that the Charge is getting SOME kind of update again in the future, but nothing confirmable. Find a store and play around.


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

With the new PBJ kernel and tweaked 2.1 I'm actually running my phone underclocked at 800mhz faster than I was running it overclocked at 1.2ghz. needless to say if you want this phone working well it will take some time and some research but it's well worth it, plus its fun! I would take battery life over speed because I have not seen a problem with speed ever since i finished tweaking my phone. And as for as 4G speeds, the fastest I've gotten my phone to go was 44mbs download...so ya that's not a problem lol. You just have to install the proper apps use the proper scripts and set everything on a scheduler and this phone is killer, I don't have to do anything anymore and I just let it run not needing anymore tweaks and it does it all itself. (I am having one problem with it but it hasn't affected daily usage at all.

Also my phone has been on for 14 hours and 7 minutes and it is on 5% now and I always use 4G so ya, battery is awesome now. Thank you imnuts btw


----------



## bludevil35 (Aug 30, 2011)

p2kmafia said:


> With the new PBJ kernel and tweaked 2.1 I'm actually running my phone underclocked at 800mhz faster than I was running it overclocked at 1.2ghz. needless to say if you want this phone working well it will take some time and some research but it's well worth it, plus its fun! I would take battery life over speed because I have not seen a problem with speed ever since i finished tweaking my phone. And as for as 4G speeds, the fastest I've gotten my phone to go was 44mbs download...so ya that's not a problem lol. You just have to install the proper apps use the proper scripts and set everything on a scheduler and this phone is killer, I don't have to do anything anymore and I just let it run not needing anymore tweaks and it does it all itself. (I am having one problem with it but it hasn't affected daily usage at all.
> 
> Also my phone has been on for 14 hours and 7 minutes and it is on 5% now and I always use 4G so ya, battery is awesome now. Thank you imnuts btw


What scripts do you have and which scheduler?

What do you mean by proper apps? I'm just curious bc my battery life has been a little less than I'd like.

thanks!


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok there are three apps you need. 
1. App Cache Cleaner: go into the settings and set it to autoclear at an interval of your choice. I choose 4 hours. 
2. Scripture manager: go to advanced settings > scheduler set up your detailing script on the sd card to run every day at 0:00 midnight. MAKE SURE THE SCRIPT IS ON YOUR SD CARD AND IT IS RUNNING AS ROOT AND YOU ARE USING THE LATEST DETAILING SCRIPT. SEE MY THREAD HERE ABOUT SQLITE AND INSTALLATION INSTRUCTIONS IF YOU HAVEN'T INSTALLED IT ALREADY. 
I also have a detailing widget on my homescreen just in case(rarely use it) 
3. Gemini app manager: with this app long click an app that is always in your memory when it doesn't need to be, I.e. Maps and Gemini itself and go to autorun manager and turn most of them off, these are all app specific as one for maps should remain on but all for Gemini can be removed.

I also use all of the kernel tweaks in tweaktools with the renice script set to what I use most.

pm me if you need help


----------



## KarateExplosion6 (Oct 5, 2011)

bradg24 said:


> I want the down and dirty rundown on this phone.. I am looking at the charge or thunderbolt.. the back story is my upgrade is not until Nov and I want to lock in a phone as soon as possible. For the money and such I looking at the Charge or the Bolt..
> Since I am currently own a lock down moto droidx .. That now the devs are swamping with ported ICS roms. I see not so many here or bolt- land..
> So to wrap this up I am asking for everyone to give me the reason the Charge is a better phone. And yes I know sgsIII and nexus is much better but $$$. I might have it later but I want a 4g phone soon. Thanks for all your help, and see if Sammy people is as helpful as us dx'er are..lol
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


You're eligible for an upgrade in 5 months... If you call Verizon and just go nuts about issues with your current phone, threaten to leave, etc. they'll allow you to use upgrade pricing now. It's a little known thing, but customer service can get approval to give you upgrade pricing if you're within 6 months of your regularly scheduled time to upgrade.

If I were you, I wouldn't hop on a Charge or Thunderbolt right now if I had the opportunity to get a Galaxy S III at upgrade pricing.

My advice: Call VZW, get the upgrade pricing, get the SGS3, and do this all before that new Share plan takes effect.


----------



## wscaddie56 (Oct 19, 2011)

the 4g is certainly nice but it's easy to see why vz offerred it as a free replacement for the fascinate; it's a first gen 4g phone and it has/had signal issues, ie data drops and while it has better battery life than the tbolt the battery is significantly worse than the fassy. i would think the tbolt has the same issues so this is an era of phones i might avoid.

was trying to wait for the nexii in the fall or better yet a phone that has VOLTE(would only have one radio) but i jumped on the gs iii to keep unlimited.

happy hunting


----------



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

one more thing, don't expect ICS to come to the Charge (at least anytime soon). but most folks here are very satisfied with rooted GB.


----------



## craigsouthwick (Jan 4, 2012)

p2kmafia said:


> Ok there are three apps you need.
> 1. App Cache Cleaner: go into the settings and set it to autoclear at an interval of your choice. I choose 4 hours.
> 2. Scripture manager: go to advanced settings > scheduler set up your detailing script on the sd card to run every day at 0:00 midnight. MAKE SURE THE SCRIPT IS ON YOUR SD CARD AND IT IS RUNNING AS ROOT AND YOU ARE USING THE LATEST DETAILING SCRIPT. SEE MY THREAD HERE ABOUT SQLITE AND INSTALLATION INSTRUCTIONS IF YOU HAVEN'T INSTALLED IT ALREADY.
> I also have a detailing widget on my homescreen just in case(rarely use it)
> ...


Interesting. I implemented 1 and 2. Now at 1000 hz my Antutu benchmarks are in the 2700s which are as good as they were before the tweaks at 1200 hz. I should get better battery life.


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

craigsouthwick said:


> Interesting. I implemented 1 and 2. Now at 1000 hz my Antutu benchmarks are in the 2700s which are as good as they were before the tweaks at 1200 hz. I should get better battery life.


glad to hear your phone has improved. overclock to 1300 switch to performance governor and then run a benchmark and check out your scores


----------

